# Your Funniest Prank



## Ina (May 27, 2014)

What was the funniest prank you ever pull off?

When I was about eight, I went to visit my mother and my nine y/o half-brother David. Like many boys that age in the fifties, David like to push the point that I was a girl, and therefore not allowed the privileges that boys had.Things like climbing trees, or jumping off the bridge into the river, and specially camping out at night.

Since I was a girl I must be a sissy. Of course the boys did these things every weekend that I visited, and they would taunt me about being a girl.

So on one of their camping nights, while they were eating and packing the food goody basket, I  went out to the boys camping area, and I put extra tie down pins around the bottom of their tent. Then I spent a couple of hours catching as many frogs as I could find. Since it had recently rained, I was in luck, and I caught least 25-30 frogs.
I then waited until they had eaten all their goodies, and were settling down and staring to nod off in their  zip up sleeping bags.
I snuck up to the tent and quietly put the open bag of frogs inside, and quickly closed the entrances flap with several of my step-father shop clamps.
Then I ran off to a hideing spot, and sat down to waited and see what would happen. It didn't take long, those boys tore that tent up trying to get away from the frogs they couldn't see. Those boys squealed so loud they woke everyone up.
They never figured out who did it, and being just a girl, they didn't even consider me.:bowknot::tongue::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Phantom (May 28, 2014)

http://seniorark.com/Humor/Jokes-pictures/index.1.jpg ☺☺☺


BTW. Was this you ? 

[h=5]afer 37 years of marriage. Jake dumped his wife for his Young secretary.

His new girlfriend demanded that they live in Jake and Edith's multi-million dollar home and since the man's lawyers were a little better he prevailed.

He gave Edith his now ex-wife just 3 days to move out.[/h]She spent the first day packing her belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, she had the movers come and collect her things.

On
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the third day, she sat down for the last time at their beautiful dining room table by candle-light, put on some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of spring-water.

When she had finished, she went into each and every room, removed the window cornices,  and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp shells dipped in caviar into the hollow of the curtain rods.




She then cleaned up the kitchen and left. When the husband returned with his new girlfriend, all was bliss for the first few days.

Then slowly, the house began to smell.

They tried everything; cleaning, mopping and airing the place out.

Vents were checked for dead rodents and carpets were steam cleaned.




Air fresheners were hung everywhere.  Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which they had to move out for a few days and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting.   Nothing worked.

People stopped coming over to visit.
Repairmen refused to work in the house.
The maid quit.




Finally, they could not take the stench any longer and decided to move.

A month later, even though they had cut their price in half, they could not find a buyer for their stinky house.

Word got out and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls.




Finally, they had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

The ex-wife called the man and asked how things were going.

He told her the saga of the rotting house. She listened politely and said that she missed her old  home terribly and would be willing to reduce her divorce settlement in exchange for getting the house back.

Knowing his ex-wife had no idea how bad the smell was, he agreed on a price that was about 1/10th of what the house had been worth, but only if she were to sign the papers that very day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She agreed and within the hour his lawyers delivered the paperwork.

A week later the man and his girlfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home.........

And to spite the ex-wife, they even took the the curtain rods!!!!!!





 I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?
Thanks to Mary G.   Ithaca, NY


----------



## Phantom (May 28, 2014)

The day I was retrenched from work (Christmas breakup day)
I removed bottom drawer of my toolbox Put a carton of  12 eggs behind drawer then replaced drawer


----------



## Ina (May 28, 2014)

Phantom, I think your pranks beat mine, although getting to hear and see a bunch of boys squeal like girls, and running around in their undies, was really cool.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2014)

We had two little girls whose toys were scattered in the living room. Our brand new twin boys were just home from
the hospital and company was coming to see the new babies.

My wife asked me to clean up the living room, which I was doing when the company arrived.

When the door opened, there I was with one of the girls' babydoll wrapped in a blanket.

The lady Ooohed and Ahhed and said, "Let me hold him!"

SO,  I tossed the doll to her from across the room.


----------



## Ina (May 28, 2014)

Falcon, Did she wop you up side your head? :lol1:


----------



## kcvet (May 28, 2014)

I used to put bubble pack behind the gals chairs in the office. then wait. and run


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Putting a funnel down someone's trousers and asking them to put ther head back and you put a penny on ther forehead and ask them if they can get the penny in the funnel .Of course you have a glass of water in your hand and you pour it in the funnel


----------



## Phantom (May 31, 2014)

taffboy said:


> Putting a funnel down someone's trousers and asking them to put ther head back and you put a penny on ther forehead and ask them if they can get the penny in the funnel .Of course you have a glass of water in your hand and you pour it in the funnel



Done that to my wife but used an orange

She was not laughing Unlike me LMOA


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Done that to my wife but used an orange
> 
> She was not laughing Unlike me LMOA


Love it.


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

The easiest recipe for fake blood is corn syrup and red food coloring, but there are tons of other ways to do it. Once you have some fake blood, get it all over your hands and run in the door  You can pretend that you just came back from an accident or you were just shot!… acting skills required!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

I guess the best one I did all on my own, was when I was headed over to my sister's place, without her knowledge.  I had called her early in the day, or Yahoo Messaged her, and we yacked so I could find out what she was up to for the day.  Then, I loaded up and headed over to her place (about 70 or so miles).  When I got close to her place, I called on my cell (it was still legal then) and I started yacking with her talking about what I was doing around my place etc.  I walked up to her door and just kept talking to her.  Then I knocked, and she says to me on the phone, "oh crap, someones at the door, just a sec sis", and I am trying to maintain.  The door opens, she has her phone in her ear, and I can't describe the look on her face, LOL!!  It was funny to say the least, and she just kept talking to me on the cell, LOL!!

It's was fun


----------



## taffboy (Jun 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I guess the best one I did all on my own, was when I was headed over to my sister's place, without her knowledge.  I had called her early in the day, or Yahoo Messaged her, and we yacked so I could find out what she was up to for the day.  Then, I loaded up and headed over to her place (about 70 or so miles).  When I got close to her place, I called on my cell (it was still legal then) and I started yacking with her talking about what I was doing around my place etc.  I walked up to her door and just kept talking to her.  Then I knocked, and she says to me on the phone, "oh crap, someones at the door, just a sec sis", and I am trying to maintain.  The door opens, she has her phone in her ear, and I can't describe the look on her face, LOL!!  It was funny to say the least, and she just kept talking to me on the cell, LOL!!
> 
> It's was fun


 Love it


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

One time, when my prankster Brother-In-Law was to stop by, I put a sign "Please Use Other Door"...on EVERY door.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> One time, when my prankster Brother-In-Law was to stop by, I put a sign "Please Use Other Door"...on EVERY door.


  Love it.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 1, 2014)

Got to work before workmate
Set up a large stuffed frog to swing through the air when my mate opened his door (sliding)
Frog swung at him hitting him in the face
He was known to have hard nights and would be half asleep at the time
Sure woke him up !!!!

The old toilets at school were the old pan type with door at back to remove pan for emptying I opened the girls and used a long stick to poke up to seat when a girl was doing her business


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> One time, when my prankster Brother-In-Law was to stop by, I put a sign "Please Use Other Door"...on EVERY door.



omygosh, that is a good one, :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Got to work before workmate
> Set up a large stuffed frog to swing through the air when my mate opened his door (sliding)
> Frog swung at him hitting him in the face
> He was known to have hard nights and would be half asleep at the time
> ...



omygoshhhhhhhhh, this is totally sick, you are the naughtiest Phantom:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh Phantom, you out-did yourself again, WONDERFUL!!  Gotta show this one to my sis, LOL!! Excellent!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Falcon said:


> We had two little girls whose toys were scattered in the living room. Our brand new twin boys were just home from
> the hospital and company was coming to see the new babies.
> 
> My wife asked me to clean up the living room, which I was doing when the company arrived.
> ...



LOL, hilarious!! Good one Falcon, LOL


----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2014)

Going past  a park in my car where men were playing cricket.Batsman was about to hit ball.I made my car backfire........................Batsman got fright and got clean bowled 

Putting crackers in next doors letter box.Was not making a loud enough bang as lid would fly open.....What to do ?????? I know !!!! Sit girl next door on lit then put in cracker.......It blew the bottom off the letter box
 Of course we knew nuthin when asked


----------



## Phantom (Jun 10, 2014)

One of my better ones

Grated an onion in the holes of phone mouthpiece on boss's phone at work .........


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

Phantom said:


> One of my better ones
> 
> Grated an onion in the holes of phone mouthpiece on boss's phone at work .........


 Love it


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh,you all have some great ones! I have a great one too-although maybe you would have had to be there to appreciate it. One funny one is one that I had nothing to do with,but it was pretty good. My hubby and his brother were business partners for 34 years-and it was a terrible partnership. It` a wonder the business did so well. My BIL was a terrible boss-HATEED his employees-hated that he had to pay them $30.00 an hour,hated that he had to pay them for vacations and holidays,hated that he had to pay their medical insurance and pension. Would NEVER talk to them-they would have to come to him and ask what he wanted done. Eventually,they would only deal with hubby as he was the reasonable one. Anyway,our painter,who worked for us for the entire 34 years,could not stand my BIL. My BIL had hearing problems and always had trouble hearing on the phone. So Tony (our painter) would regularly come in the office and unscrew the earpiece on Fred`s phone and put maskng tape over the speaker. So fred would answer his phone and not be able to hear what the person on the other end was saying. He would always have to put the call on hold and use my phone or hubby`s. Mean? Yes,but he deserved it.

My favorite prank though,was a very elaborate one. For many years,hubby and I hung out with my sister and her hubby and his sister and her huby. The pranks were constant. Sister in law`s hubby worked nights,so he would sleep from about noon til 8pm. They lived about two hours from the rest of us. So one Sunday,we drove over to where they lived,had dinner at a place there,then went to his house about a half hour before he was due to wake up. BIL put on a ladie`s housedress think and a shower cap on his head. He snuck into BIL`s bedroom and started running the vacuum. He would bump it into the bed and just made as much noise as possible. BIL was blind as a bat-he wore Coke bottle glasses,which of course,he wasn`t wearing while sleeping. He SAT up in bed,trying to wake up,trying to focus,while Chuck just went about "her" business as "the new housekeeper Mrs. V just hired". Like I said,maybe you had to be there but it was sooooo funny


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My favorite prank though,was a very elaborate one. For many years,hubby and I hung out with my sister and her hubby and his sister and her huby. The pranks were constant. Sister in law`s hubby worked nights,so he would sleep from about noon til 8pm. They lived about two hours from the rest of us. So one Sunday,we drove over to where they lived,had dinner at a place there,then went to his house about a half hour before he was due to wake up. BIL put on a ladie`s housedress think and a shower cap on his head. He snuck into BIL`s bedroom and started running the vacuum. He would bump it into the bed and just made as much noise as possible. BIL was blind as a bat-he wore Coke bottle glasses,which of course,he wasn`t wearing while sleeping. He SAT up in bed,trying to wake up,trying to focus,while Chuck just went about "her" business as "the new housekeeper Mrs. V just hired". Like I said,maybe you had to be there but it was sooooo funny




LOL ... sounds like a scene from an old TV comedy.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

Not a prank but worth a mention

Add came on TV selling some sort of car "Comes with free air" wife wanted to know what free air was

I replied They pump up your tyres for nothing !! and she believed me


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2014)

Of course there is the old trick of putting cling wrap over toilet bowl ......................


----------

